# Seiko C359-5000 Battery Hatch Needed



## mcwatchmax (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

I've been looking for a replacement battery hatch for my seiko lc calculator watch C359-5000 for quite a while...does anybody have it as a spare part or does anybody know anyone who supplies these kind of parts for this kind of watch? Please Email to.max[at]freenet.de.

Many thanks

Max


----------



## matt_tee (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, i havent got a spare cover, but just got a c359 5000. No battery though. What type of battery does it take? Thanks in advance.


----------

